# Turning females hermie



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 8, 2007)

What is the easiest method to turn a female hermie to cross breed with a female of another strain????  im thinking i might want to try and create my own cross this summer in preps for next years outdoors..


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 9, 2007)

*Why do you wanna make hermie seeds mang? That's the last thing ya want.  *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 9, 2007)

You can give her crazy light schedules. For instance, 2 on, 4 off, 6 on, 3 off, so on and so on.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 9, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Why do you wanna make hermie seeds mang? That's the last thing ya want.  *


You can use the pollen from a hermie female to pollinate a totally dif female plant and get femenised seeds. At least, this is my understanding.


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 9, 2007)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> You can use the pollen from a hermie female to pollinate a totally dif female plant and get femenised seeds. At least, this is my understanding.


 

thats what i was under the impression they said also.... so i am just asking questions for the future... there was a chemical they used... 

Also.. is it possible to save pollen effectively... they say i wanted to be able to save the male pollen of certain strains to future use???? im thinking i might use a section of my bar fridge for seeds and pollen if you can save the pollen without it getting messed up..


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Jun 9, 2007)

i would think if u used a Hermie for pollinating a pure female u would be producing Hermie seeds but i would also like to know more of this could be interesting  also if that was the case why cant u just let that Hermie pollinate itself would that work?? was just curios well good luck peace


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 9, 2007)

Ok i dont completely understand but what i have gathered is... you turn the female hermie, collect the pollen and pollinate a cloned female... the seeds gets it genetic makeup from its father and mother, so by using a forced hermie to seed the female.. you are basically giving it two female genes and no male...   this could be way off.. but thats what i gathered from readin on this site.....


----------



## gottagrow_420 (Jun 9, 2007)

Well if you force a female to change its sex its NOT a natural hermie plant. I have heard you can do this by light scedules and trimming techniques, or just stress on the plant. If you clone this plant you will get a hermie but the pollen should be good to go for a healthy female, to make you some seeds.
PS. Be carefull pollen will stick to your fingers, hair, clothes anything. Disenfect yourself or tools before going to your pure females.


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 9, 2007)

Can you save pollen effectively???  like freezer or fridge maybe...


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Jun 9, 2007)

yes i think i heard someone mention that before i dont see why not. maybe u should make a post asking just that so we can know for shore


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 10, 2007)

RatherBBurnin said:
			
		

> Can you save pollen effectively???  like freezer or fridge maybe...


Yes. I believe it's up to 90 days but i'm not for certain.


----------



## gottagrow_420 (Jun 12, 2007)

did a little research and found outyou dont want a hermaphrodite plant to make seeds what you want is called a polyploid which means is has more than the usual two sets of chromosomes. This type of hermaphrodites may have xxy (triploid) or xxyy or xxxy(tetraploid)sex chromosomes. This type of plant does not ocurr in nature but breeders have been successful with ALKALOID COLCHICINE in making these plants. Sorry I couldnt find a guide to do this..hope this gets you started.


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 12, 2007)

yea thats what were were talking about... turning a female hermie using the chemicals or light period..a true hermie would just turn hermie from genetics.. i want to turn a perfect female into a hermie... 
Alakloid colchicine is the chemical.. now i just gotta figure out where to get it from..


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 12, 2007)

RatherBBurnin said:
			
		

> yea thats what were were talking about... turning a female hermie using the chemicals or light period..a true hermie would just turn hermie from genetics.. i want to turn a perfect female into a hermie...
> Alakloid colchicine is the chemical.. now i just gotta figure out where to get it from..


:huh:Nope, that stuff is HIGHLY poisonous!!! If you must use a chemical use giberellic acid(not sure if i spelled it right). Good luck!


----------



## Mutt (Jun 12, 2007)

I just read only a couple of replies. There is an article on High Times website on how to produce femenized seeds by manipulating the light schedule. I think Soma wrote it
Use of gibberlic acid (my spelling stinks too so don't feel bad bro) makes the grow that the plant it was sprayed on unsmokable, it can only be used for the seeds. Which is a waste of energy. I think if your going to go through all that trouble just get a good donor (female) and clone the heck outa her. IMHO.

but please veryone don't confuse feminized with hermie. One is done in a controlled environment and the other is a product of stress. both about the same to me....but thats up for debate by the masters. I won't argue with them.


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 13, 2007)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> :huh:Nope, that stuff is HIGHLY poisonous!!! If you must use a chemical use giberellic acid(not sure if i spelled it right). Good luck!


 

where do you get giberellic acid???? 

I still dont know sex of my plants.. so i gotta wait i might not need this yet... if i get a good male..and a good female...


----------



## Kupunakane (Jun 13, 2007)

Yo found this link for you RBB, [SIZE=-1]www.MegaGro.com 
they carry the gibberelic acid your curious about
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna
[/SIZE]


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 13, 2007)

You can get it off of ebay too. Very cheap too.


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 13, 2007)

can you link me to it.. i wasnt able to find it with a search...


----------

